# Pepperoni



## TonyR (Nov 11, 2016)

Thought I would try my hand at making Pepperoni. Have been on a hunt for the perfect pizza since I retired from the Navy 20 years ago, still haven't made it. But you do need pepperoni for a topping and store bought, well some is ok. I used the recipe from CHARCUTERIE by Michael Ruhlmman & Brian Polcyn. Hung it this morning in my wine room. 5 lbs.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 11, 2016)

I bet it smells great in there!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 11, 2016)

That's where I want to be when the big bomb drops.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks good. I made a bunch of pepperoni earlier this year, that I'm still eating. Also is great to give away when somebody expectantly plows the snow off your driveway, or gives you several buckets of fresh peaches.


----------



## Steve_M (Nov 12, 2016)

You never need to leave the room now!


----------



## Amanda660 (Nov 12, 2016)

I just bought Charcuterie: The Craft of Salting, Smoking, and Curing (Revised and Updated) by Michael Ruhlman yesterday. We started making our own sausages this summer and pepperoni is next on the list. We felt we needed a go-to book and selected this one so it was nice to see it referenced!


----------

